# Partition disparue après bootcamp



## didikill7 (28 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous, et merci d'avance pour votre aide, je vous détaille mon cas :

Moi et mon Macbook Pro Retina 13 pouces de début 2015 sous maverick, on a décidé de se lancer dans l'aventure bootcamp.
Donc je lance la procédure, le partionnnement s'effectue sans soucis, mais au moment d'installer windows vient un message du type :





(pardon d'avance si l'image est trop grande).

Donc à la suite de ça, j'ai tenté de changer le format de la partition bootcamp en FAT32 via l'utilitaire de disque, sans succès.
J'ai commis ensuite l'erreur de vouloir retenter le processus en supprimant la partition créée. Car via bootcamp venait (et vient toujours) un message : "
*Le disque n’est pas journalisé. Vous devez activer la journalisation à l’aide d’Utilitaire de disque avant d’utiliser Assistant Boot Camp.*".

Bon élève, je me suis tourné vers Macg pour trouver comment supprimer une partition : https://forums.macg.co/threads/partition-invisible-apres-crash-bootcamp.1292615/#post-13149251

J'ai donc supprimé la partition via le terminal et maintenant je me trouve avec ceci :

*Utilitaire de Disque : *




(je ne peux pas supprimer les deux petites partition étoilés, si vous ne voyez pas les images c'est en PJ).

Et la commande *diskutil list *dans le terminal donne :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            134.4 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

   4:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s4

   5:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s5

   6:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s6

   7:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s7

   8:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s8

   9:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s9

  10:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s10

  11:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s11

  12:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s12


/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +134.4 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                909C5158-8013-468B-BEF7-EE31F4433220

                                Unencrypted


/dev/disk2 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +683.7 MB   disk2

   1:                  Apple_HFS Parallels Desktop 13... 683.6 MB   disk2s1
```


```
Commande diskutil cs list


+-- Logical Volume Group 1B6B5AEC-63AE-43D1-B33D-DEE43F9143CA

    =========================================================

    Name:         Macintosh HD

    Status:       Online

    Size:         134350995456 B (134.4 GB)

    Free Space:   98304 B (98.3 KB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 5BB374FF-26FF-4B32-ACB1-882215E3CC72

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     134350995456 B (134.4 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family 19D3D709-94B7-4E6F-8DC6-E0DF025960F9

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         AES-XTS

        Encryption Status:       Unlocked

        Conversion Status:       Complete

        Reversion State:         Reverting

        High Level Queries:      Not Fully Secure

        |                        Has Visible Users

        |                        Has Volume Key

        |

        +-> Logical Volume 909C5158-8013-468B-BEF7-EE31F4433220

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk1

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          134350995456 B (134.4 GB)

            Conversion Progress:   Complete

            Revertible:            No

            Revert Status:         PV to LV passthrough mode

            LV Name:               Macintosh HD

            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
```


Donc voilà, j'aimerai simplement retrouver mon disque en une seule partition (et comprenant tout mon espace de stockage initial).

Voilà encore une fois merci d'avance !


----------



## Locke (28 Septembre 2017)

didikill7 a dit:


> Donc à la suite de ça, j'ai tenté de changer le format de la partition bootcamp en FAT32 via l'utilitaire de disque, sans succès.
> J'ai commis ensuite l'erreur de vouloir retenter le processus en supprimant la partition créée.


Dès le départ Boot Camp se charge lui-même de créer une partition temporaire en FAT32, ce n'est que lorsqu'on commence l'installation de Windows avec son installeur qu'il faudra formater en NTFS et pas avant. Ensuite il fallait relancer Boot Camp pour supprimer la partition Windows et en aucun cas utiliser Utilitaire de disque, d'ou ton problème.

Nul doute que *jeanjd63* ou *macomaniac* vont faire un passage par ici, ils aiment les cas difficiles.


----------



## didikill7 (28 Septembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Dès le départ Boot Camp se charge lui-même de créer une partition temporaire en FAT32, ce n'est que lorsqu'on commence l'installation de Windows avec son installeur qu'il faudra formater en NTFS et pas avant. Ensuite il fallait relancer Boot Camp pour supprimer la partition Windows et en aucun cas utiliser Utilitaire de disque, d'ou ton problème.
> 
> Nul doute que *jeanjd63* ou *macomaniac* vont faire un passage par ici, ils aiment les cas difficiles.



Salut ! Oui mes recherches m'ont bien indiqués que j'ai fais une erreur en utilisant l'utilitaire de disque, cependant pour supprimer la partition j'ai utilisé le terminal  
Merci à toi !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Septembre 2017)

Salut *didikill
*
Tu n'as pas moins de 9 micro-partitions parasites (joie !) qui bloquent la récupération des quelques *115 Go* d'espace libre situé encore en-dessous d'elles.

Alors tu n'as qu'à passer les commandes suivantes (l'une après l'autre, sans en oublier aucune, en copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s7
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s8
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s9
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s10
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s11
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s12

diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 909C5158-8013-468B-BEF7-EE31F4433220 0b
```



le groupe des 9 premières vire les partitions bloquantes au statut d'espace libre

la dernière récupère la bloc d'ensemble de l'espace libre au *Conteneur CoreStorage*

=> tu n'as qu'à dire si tout est passé sans message d'erreur (tableau retourné d'un *diskutil list* à l'appui) ou s'il y a eu un blocage quelque part. La dernière est susceptible d'avorter dans certaines conditions.


----------



## didikill7 (29 Septembre 2017)

Tout d'abord un grand merci à toi pour ton aide !

Alors la dernière commande entame une procédure qui se conclue chez moi par le message suivant :

```
Error: -69733: A problem occurred while resizing Core Storage physical volume structures

Et voici ce que me retourne le diskutil list :
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            134.4 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +134.4 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                909C5158-8013-468B-BEF7-EE31F4433220

                                Unencrypted


/dev/disk2 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +683.7 MB   disk2

   1:                  Apple_HFS Parallels Desktop 13... 683.6 MB   disk2s1
```
Sur l'utilitaire de disque, j'observe bien que les partitions "parasites" ont disparues, au profit d'une part "espace libre" (dans le camembert représentant mon stockage, à présent divisé en deux donc).


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2017)

La raison de l'échec de la commande de re-dimensionnement tient peut-être à une erreur dans le *système de fichiers JHFS+* du volume *Macintosh HD*.

Pour le savoir > passe la commande (de simple vérification) :

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
```


qui vérifie le système de fichiers du volume démarré

un gel momentané des processus en cours de vérification est normal (opération "*live*" = le volume maintenu monté)

=> tu n'as qu'à poster le tableau complet des opérations retourné par la commande > mais au lieu de faire un copier-coller brut > presse le bouton *⌹* (4è avant la fin à droite) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité).


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2017)

J'ajoute une édition à mon message précédent.

En reconsidérant le tableau posté au message #5 --> une inconsistance apparaît :


le type de la partition *disk0s2* de l'OS est mentionné : *Apple_HFS* et non pas *Apple_CoreStorage* => on a donc affaire à une partition standard sur laquelle doit résider un format de *système de fichiers JHFS+*

pourtant en bas de tableau est mentionné un : *Logical Volume disk1* exporté de la partition *disk0s2* - *Volume Logique CoreStorage* de type « *unenkrypted* » (non chiffré)

paradoxalement > dans le tableau du message #1 > était évoqué un statut « *Encryption Type:         AES-XTS* » (évoquant un chiffrement)

=> quel est le sens de cet imbroglio ? - voici ma conjecture : une désactivation de «FileVault» a été lancée > ce qui a engagé un déchiffrement (*Reversion State: Reverting*) > déchiffrement à présent complété (*Conversion Progress:   Complete*) > mais...

... le Mac n'a *pas été re-démarré*. Donc le *kernel* en exercice continue de charger le *Volume Logique CoreStorage* > alors même qu'il n'existe plus de *CoreStorage* (résilience).

=> Il faut impérativement *re-démarrer* le Mac > afin que le *kernel* se mette-à-jour du nouveau statut de la partition *disk0s2* > et après ré-ouverture de session > reposter le retour d'une commande :

```
diskutil list
```

S'il s'avère qu'il n'y a plus de *CoreStorage* en place > mais que le volume *Macintosh HD* relève bien d'un type de partition *Apple_HFS* --> alors passer la commande éditée :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```
 et dire le résultat.

En résumé : pourquoi la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 909C5158-8013-468B-BEF7-EE31F4433220 0b
```
 n'est-elle pas passée ? - car au moment de sa passation il n'existait plus logiciellement de système de stockage *CoreStorage* (déconstruit par le déchiffrement) > mais seulement un "fantôme" de *CoreStorage* (un *Volume Logique* « ghost » = simple image résiduelle gardée chargée par le *kernel*). Par conséquent > une commande adressant un *CoreStorage* avec un verbe spécialisé (*diskutil coreStorage resizeStack*) ne pouvait pas être exécutée faute de répondant.


----------



## didikill7 (29 Septembre 2017)

Encore merci pour le temps que tu me consacres, de plus tes explications sont très claires, c'est toujours mieux de comprendre ce que l'on fait 

J'ai donc redémarré et voici ce que me retourne "diskutil verifyVolume /" :

```
Started file system verification on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
```

La commande "diskutil list ": 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            134.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```

A la vue du résultat, j'ai donc passé la commande "diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b" et voici le résultat : 

```
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Resizing
Modifying partition map
Copying booter
Growing file system
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            250.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```

L'utilitaire de disque me confirme bien que mon disque dur est maintenant composé d'une seule partition macintosh HD, courant sur l'ensemble de mon espace disque, donc c'est parfait, le problème est résolu ! Franchement un grand merci à toi, j'aurai été incapable de régler ce problème moi-même, avec des explications c'est beaucoup plus clair, encore merci !


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2017)

*didikill*

À l'inspection de tes premiers tableaux retournés par *diskutil* > j'aurais pu détecter l'incohérence : type de partition *Apple_HFS* vs *Volume Logique CoreStorage*. Il m'aura fallu une rétrospection.

Il y a encore une bizarrerie (mineure) dans ta configuration : la partition n°*1* *disk0s1* devrait monter un volume intitulé *EFI* et pas *NO NAME*. Ça sent l'intervention de Windows.

Tu peux passer les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil mount disk0s1
diskutil rename disk0s1 EFI
```


qui montent le volume *NO NAME* et le renomment *EFI*

Si tout s'est passé sans obstacle > une dernière commande :

```
diskutil info /Volumes/EFI
```


retournera le tableau des informations sur ce volume

=> tu n'as qu'à encore le poster ici > histoire de vérifier qu'il a le format (*FAT-32*) attendu sur cette partition.


----------



## didikill7 (29 Septembre 2017)

```
Volume NO NAME on disk0s1 mounted

   Device Identifier:        disk0s1
   Device Node:              /dev/disk0s1
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk0

   Volume Name:              EFI
   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /Volumes/EFI

   Partition Type:           EFI
   File System Personality:  MS-DOS FAT32
   Type (Bundle):            msdos
   Name (User Visible):      MS-DOS (FAT32)

   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 PCI
   SMART Status:             Verified
   Volume UUID:              9E9C9B43-E23A-3464-9148-238C39931BD2
   Disk / Partition UUID:    60552BA3-BA6D-4008-AF8D-142D53DB561D

   Disk Size:                209.7 MB (209715200 Bytes) (exactly 409600 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:       205.5 MB (205520896 Bytes) (exactly 401408 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:        798.7 KB (798720 Bytes) (exactly 1560 512-Byte-Units) (0.4%)
   Volume Available Space:   204.7 MB (204722176 Bytes) (exactly 399848 512-Byte-Units) (99.6%)
   Allocation Block Size:    2048 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         No

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          Fixed

   Solid State:              Yes
```
Et voilà ! Ca a l'air bon non ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2017)

Oui : c'est réglé !


----------



## crey (25 Avril 2019)

Bonsoir, je m'excuse d'avance pour ce déterrage mais vu que mon problème est sensiblement le même je préfère poster ici. J'ai exactement le même mac et je n'arrive pas à récupérer les 50 Go libres pour retrouver une seule partition de 250 Go environ. J'ai essayé les lignes de commandes au dessus mais malheureusement je n'ai pas le même résultat...
Voici les photos et merci d'avance pour l'aide apportée


----------



## crey (25 Avril 2019)




----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2019)

Bonsoir *crey
*
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.

Note : personnellement parlant > je ne comprends strictement rien à l'Utilitaire de disque et à ses crobards. Les images ne me parlent pas > rien que les tableaux textuels du *terminal*. Déjà > représenter l'espace d'un disque par un cercle (sous prétexte qu'un disque ancien est une galette) induit la fausse imagination d'une circularité de cet espace : rien de plus faux. L'espace-disque est une suite arithmétique de blocs numérotés de *0* à *n* de manière absolument linéraire.


----------



## crey (25 Avril 2019)

Bonsoir macomaniac, merci pour ta réponse, voilà ce que j'obtiens :


```
MBP-de-Benjamin:~ benjaminmerlin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            200.8 GB   disk0s2

MBP-de-Benjamin:~ benjaminmerlin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2019)

Je vois qu'il manque *50 Go* à *Macintosh HD*. Il lui manque aussi une partition de secours de *650 Mo* > avec un volume *Recovery HD* --> juste en-dessous.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list disk0
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre à *Macintosh HD* > puis réaffiche la configuration du disque

Poste l'affichage complet retourné. Car une commande de redimensionnement est toujours susceptible d'échouer pour des raisons diverses > que l'affichage complet dénoncera s'il y a lieu...


----------



## crey (25 Avril 2019)

malheureusement je crois qu'il y a un souci 


```
MBP-de-Benjamin:~ benjaminmerlin$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list disk0
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking multi-linked directories
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
Volume header needs minor repair
The volume Macintosh HD was found corrupt and needs to be repaired
File system check exit code is 8
Error: -69803: Couldn't modify partition map because file system verification failed; please verify and repair each volume individually and then try again
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            200.8 GB   disk0s2
MBP-de-Benjamin:~ benjaminmerlin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2019)

Le facteur d'échec consiste dans la corruption (= existence d'erreurs) du système de fichiers *jhfs+* (Mac OS étendu journalisé) qui est le formateur du volume *Macintosh HD* sur la partition *disk0s2*. L'erreur existante est déclarée mineure : elle doit pouvoir être réparée.

Mais pour ce faire > le système de fichiers doit être désactivé --> ce qui implique que le volume qu'il forme soit démonté. Comme tu es démarré sur ce volume > il ne peut pas être démonté. Et comme tu n'as pas de partition de secours > tu ne peux pas démarrer sur son OS de secours afin de réparer le système de fichiers du volume principal. 

Passe les commandes informatives (copier-coller ; l'une après l'autre) :

```
sysctl hw.model
sw_vers -productVersion
```


qui affichent l'identifiant de modèle du Mac et la version de l'OS installé

Poste ces retours.


----------



## crey (25 Avril 2019)

C'est plus compliqué que prévu d'après le peu que je comprends ?


```
MBP-de-Benjamin:~ benjaminmerlin$ sysctl hw.model
hw.model: MacBookPro12,1
MBP-de-Benjamin:~ benjaminmerlin$ sw_vers -productVersion
10.12
MBP-de-Benjamin:~ benjaminmerlin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2019)

MacBook Pro 13" 2015 Retina. Tu peux démarrer par internet > ce qui va télécharger en *RAM* un OS de secours > et démarrer le Mac à la fin sur cet OS en *RAM* indépendant du disque. Tu pourras réparer à partir de la session de secours -->

- est-ce que ça te convient ?​


----------



## crey (25 Avril 2019)

Je fais une TimeMachine avant ?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2019)

Ce n'est pas nécessaire. Mais ça me donne une idée -->

- si tu branches ton DDE de Time Machine au Mac > et si tu redémarres avec la touche "*alt*" pressée => est-ce que tu vois ton volume Time Machine affiché à l'écran de choix des volumes démarrables ? - normalement > un volume TM inclut un OS de secours (strictement identique à celui d'une partition de secours) > OS démarrable > permettant d'ouvrir une session identique à une session de secours​
=> on pourrait réparer depuis cette session. Tente le démarrage que j'ai décrit et dis ce qui se passe...


----------



## crey (25 Avril 2019)

je viens de redémarrer et j'avais que je choix du ssd du mac...


----------



## crey (25 Avril 2019)

mais pour le coup je comprends vraiment pas parce que normalement on peut bien booter un mac avec une timemachine sur un DD externe si on met un nouveau DD ou SSD dans le mac ? je me trompe ?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2019)

Alors redémarre > les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) tenues pressées ensemble = démarrage par internet -->

- connexion au Wi-Fi > téléchargement en *RAM* d'un OS de secours (d'usine = Mavericks ou dernier cri = Mojave - à voir) : *500 Mo* - globe terrestre en rotation > démarrage à la fin du Mac sur cet OS de secours en *RAM*. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X* (ou *macOS*).​
Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil repairVolume disk0s2
```


qui répare le système de fichiers de *Macintosh HD*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici l'affichage retourné sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil  > tu colles dans une fenêtre de code

=> ces informations montreront la configuration logique de ton disque.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Transférer un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.

Note 3 : le volume de ta TM n'est peut-être pas affiché comme démarrable > parce qu'il y a une table de partition du disque inadéquate.


----------



## crey (25 Avril 2019)

Me revoilà après un peu de temps, je m'excuse mais ça m'a pris un peu de temps, j'ai dû redémarrer 3 fois car lors du démarrage il manquait les propositions pour la wifi en dessous du globe.
voilà ce que ça donne : 


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil repairVolume disk0s2
Started file system repair on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Repairing file system
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking multi-linked directories
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
Volume header needs minor repair
Repairing volume
Rechecking volume
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking multi-linked directories
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
Trimming unused blocks
The volume Macintosh HD was repaired successfully
File system check exit code is 0
Updating boot support partitions for the volume as required
Finished file system repair on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## crey (25 Avril 2019)

Pour la timeMachine c'est vrai qu'elle est sur un disque de 2To  qui est séparé en une partie de 256Go ( pour la tm du coup ) et en une autre partition pour une utilisation DD normale


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2019)

La réparation du système de fichiers a été effectuée. RAS.

Veux-tu redémarrer sur ton volume > et régler ensuite la question de la partition de secours à recréer ? - ou choisir de réinstaller directement l'OS (ce qui recrée la partition de secours - sans reformatage du volume principal : rien qu'une restauration de son OS) ?


----------



## crey (25 Avril 2019)

c'est quoi la différence entre les deux ? ( avantages/inconvénients )


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2019)

Pour recréer manuellement la partition de secours > il faudra que tu télécharges du dossier public de ma DropDox un dossier de secours zippé (*478 Mo*) qui contiendra les ressources nécessaires à cette recréation. Une commande dans le Terminal effectuera l'opération.

Pour recréer automatiquement la partition de secours en fonction auxiliaire d'une réinstallation > il faudra le temps de télécharger les *5 Go* de paquets d'installation + le temps de l'installation.

La 1ère démarche ne modifie rien au volume *Macintosh HD* ; la 2è démarche restaure son Système.


----------



## crey (25 Avril 2019)

D'accord je comprends mieux, du coup on va pour la première !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2019)

Redémarre sur *Macintosh HD* (*Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > *Macintosh HD*).

Quand tu auras réouvert ta session > voici le lien de téléchargement : ☞*RECO.zip*☜ (clique le lien rouge)

- tu n'auras qu'à signaler quand tu auras récupéré un dossier *RECO* dézippé sur ton Bureau de session. Je reviendrai dans ton fil demain > car il se fait trop tard à présent.​


----------



## crey (26 Avril 2019)

Je viens de le télécharger et le dézipper, merci encore on reprend ça quand vous voulez


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2019)

Avant cette opération > lance le Terminal > repasse la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list disk0
```


qui récupère l'espace libre de *50 Go* à la partition de démarrage > puis affiche la configuration du disque interne

Poste l'affichage d'ensemble retourné --> qu'on voie si la situation est apurée.


----------



## crey (26 Avril 2019)

Je pense qu'on en voit le bout ! 


```
Last login: Thu Apr 25 23:58:39 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Benjamin:~ benjaminmerlin$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking multi-linked directories
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Resizing
Modifying partition map
Growing file system
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            250.7 GB   disk0s2
MacBook-Pro-de-Benjamin:~ benjaminmerlin$ diskutil list disk0
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            250.7 GB   disk0s2
MacBook-Pro-de-Benjamin:~ benjaminmerlin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2019)

Tu as bien récupéré l'espace libre.

À présent > pour ce qui est de recréer une partition de secours en-dessous du volume *Macintosh HD* (ce qui peut être bien pratique pour réparer un système de fichiers - par exemple) -->

- est-ce que tu as le dossier dézippé *RECO* sur ton Bureau de session ?​


----------



## crey (26 Avril 2019)

Oui j'ai bien le dossier dézippé sur mon bureau ( il y a 3 fichiers dedans ).


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2019)

Alors voici la longue commande à passer (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *BaseSystem.chunklist* final) :

```
sudo ~/Desktop/RECO/dmtest ensureRecoveryPartition / ~/Desktop/RECO/BaseSystem.dmg 0 0 ~/Desktop/RECO/BaseSystem.chunklist
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne s'affichant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande appelle l'utilitaire Apple *dmtest* (créé à l'époque de Lion 10.7) > pour lui faire créer une partition de secours en-dessous du volume démarré (désigné par son point de montage */* ) => en utilisant les 2 ressources : d'une image-disque *BaseSystem.dmg* d'OS de secours Sierra 10.12 & d'un fichier *BaseSystem.chunklist* dressant l'inventaire de ses contenus

si la commande passe > tu vas voir un défilé kilométrique de lignes s'afficher à l'écran

Quand tu auras récupéré l'invite de commande : *MacBook-Pro-de-Benjamin:~ benjaminmerlin$* en signal d'achèvement > il est hors de question que tu postes l'ensemble du tableau. Poste par exemple ses 15 dernières lignes environ.


----------



## crey (26 Avril 2019)

Alors voilà le résultat : 

La fin du kilomètre le lignes de la commande sudo : 


```
k: DADR=0x7fc37ed0a7f0=disk0s2 errMain=0 errAux=0 infoDict={
    RecoveryDonorPartitionBSD = disk0s2;
    RecoveryPartitionBSD = disk0s3;
    RecoveryPartitionDADiskRef = "<DADisk 0x7fc37ed0d0f0 [0x7fffdbf3cbd0]>{id = /dev/disk0s3}";
}
<--[Local dmAsyncFinishedForDisk:mainError:detailError:dictionary:]
Creating recovery partition: finished
MBP-de-Benjamin:~ benjaminmerlin$
```

Puis ensuite *diskutil list disk0* pour vérifier : 


```
Last login: Fri Apr 26 07:53:01 on ttys000
MBP-de-Benjamin:~ benjaminmerlin$ diskutil list disk0
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            250.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
MBP-de-Benjamin:~ benjaminmerlin$
```

La partition est bien là, merci infiniment, je vous suis vraiment reconnaissant, je n'y serais jamais arrivé tout seul !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2019)

Excellent ! --> tu as une partition de secours en bonne et due forme.

Je te conseille de conserver le dossier *RECO* dans un coin de tes documents (au cas où...).

Tu étais dans une situation plus difficile que ne le laissait prévoir ton problème simple en apparence : la récupération de *50 Go* d'espace libre => au volume de démarrage. Car -->

*- a)* le système de fichiers de ce volume était corrompu => ce qui bloquait la possibilité d'un redimentionnement​
*- b)* aucune partition de secours n'existait sous le même volume de démarrage​
En résumé : 3 problèmes à résoudre au lieu d'un seul. Tout est en ordre à présent.


----------



## crey (26 Avril 2019)

Oui donc c'était un problème assez tordu...
J'avais juste une autre question, pour le dossier reco ( bien entendu que celui ci je le garde précieusement ) il est propre à Sierra ou je peux l'utiliser avec Mojave ou autre ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2019)

Le dossier *RECO* est absolument spécifique à Sierra. Je l'ai créé à partir des ressources d'une partition de secours de Sierra. Je te conseille de le renommer : RECO-10.12 (par exemple) > afin qu'il n'y ait pas de doutes.

Note qu'en démarrant sur l'OS de secours de Sierra > tu as quand même une reconnaissance du format *apfs* (High Sierra sur SSD & Mojave sur tous disques). Mais l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" --> fait télécharger de quoi réinstaller Sierra 10.12.6 uniquement.


----------

